# Which PType Are you?



## horseloverfat

PTypes has descriptions of the oldham personality types, these types are based on the DSM personality disorders, which according to it are continuums along a spectrum.


----------



## horseloverfat

Idiosyncratic

Main Interests of the Idiosyncratic Personality Type

being tuned in to and sustained by your own feelings and belief system

being self-directed and independent; requiring few close relationships

ignoring convention; creating an interesting, unusual, and eccentric lifestyle

being open to anything; being interested in the occult, the extrasensory, and the supernatural

engaging in abstract and speculative thinking

being inner-directed; following your own heart and mind; being a keen observer of others; being sensitive to how other people react to you.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Sensitive / Leisurely, maybe with a few slightly Idiosyncratic traits


----------



## angelfish

Mercurial/Devoted


----------



## Jaune

Something in between Idiosyncratic and Exuberant.


----------



## Convex

adventurous, aggressive, vigilant

i don't gotta pick one right?


----------



## Penny

conscientious, self-sacrificing, mercurial, somewhat dramatic


----------



## The Dude

A mix of leisurely and adventurous.


----------



## arandomguy

Inventive + aggressive


----------



## Pippi

*Vigilant*




> *Characteristic Traits and Behaviors*
> 
> Dr. John M. Oldham has defined the Vigilant personality style. The following six characteristic traits and behaviors are listed in his The New Personality Self-Portrait.
> 
> Autonomy. Vigilant-style individuals possess a resilient independence. They keep their own counsel, they require no outside reassurance or advice, they make decisions easily, and they can take care of themselves.
> 
> Caution. They are careful in their dealings with others, preferring to size up a person before entering into a relationship.
> 
> Perceptiveness. They are good listeners, with an ear for subtlety, tone, and multiple levels of communication.
> 
> Self-defense. Individuals with Vigilant style are feisty and do not hesitate to stand up for themselves, especially when they are under attack.
> 
> Alertness to criticism. They take criticism very seriously, without becoming intimidated.
> 
> Fidelity. They place a high premium on fidelity and loyalty. They work hard to earn it, and they never take it for granted.


Cool.




> *Signature Strengths**
> 
> "Bravery [valor]: Not shrinking from threat, challenge, difficulty, or pain; speaking up for what is right even if there is opposition; acting on convictions even if unpopular; includes physical bravery but is not limited to it"
> 
> "Vitality [zest, enthusiasm, vigor, energy]: Approaching life with excitement and energy; Not doing things halfway or halfheartedly; living life as an adventure; feeling alive and activated"
> 
> "Social intelligence [emotional intelligence, personal intelligence]: being aware of the motives and feelings of other people and oneself; knowing what to do to fit into different social situations; knowing what makes other people tick"
> 
> "Leadership: Encouraging a group of which one is a member to get things done and at the same [time maintain] good relations within the group; organizing group activities and seeing that they happen"
> 
> "Prudence: Being careful about one's choices; not taking undue risks; not saying or doing things that might later be regretted
> 
> "Self-regulation [self-control]: regulating what one feels and does; being disciplined; controlling one's appetites and emotions"
> 
> "Hope [optimism, future-mindedness, future orientation]: Expecting the best in the future and working to achieve it; believing that a good future is something that can be brought about" (Peterson & Seligman, 29, 30).
> 
> * Selected from Christopher Peterson and Martin E. P. Seligman, (2004). Character Strengths and Virtues: A Handbook and Classification. Oxford: Oxford UP.


Yeah, baby.




> Many people (and not just those of the Vigilant personality type) have vigilant traits or behave in a vigilant manner. But the traits and behaviors of the Vigilant personality type are not so inflexible and maladaptive or the cause of such significant subjective distress or functional impairment as to constitute
> 
> *Paranoid Personality Disorder*
> 
> The noteworthy examples of the Vigilant personality type are examples of a *type*, not of a disorder. It is my opinion that the ideal type which is described above is best characterized as vigilant, and that the Vigilant personality type represents the pervasive and enduring pattern of the personalities of the people listed below better than any other type.


LOL


----------



## Pippi

horseloverfat said:


> PTypes has descriptions of the oldham personality types, these types are based on the DSM personality disorders, which according to it are continuums along a spectrum.


This is a good one.


----------



## Sybow

Idiosyncratic 
Solitary
Adventurous

Exuberant is 50/50 

In that order.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Some good questions but very strange choice of grouping I think. For example in the "Exuberant" style what has being productive got to do with taking drugs, traveling, romance etc.?


----------



## tanstaafl28

horseloverfat said:


> PTypes has descriptions of the oldham personality types, these types are based on the DSM personality disorders, which according to it are continuums along a spectrum.


None of these types really capture my interest. I'm a little bit of several things. Idiosyncratic seems closest.


----------



## ChocStar

LOL "Paranoid Personality Disorder" and "Histrionic Personality Disorder."

This is completely healthy. Nothing off here.


----------



## ChocStar

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Some good questions but very strange choice of grouping I think. For example in the "Exuberant" style what has being productive got to do with taking drugs, traveling, romance etc.?


You've got to be joking??? These people are annoyingly all over dating apps. "I work hard and play hard." "I am a workaholic who has also been to every continent" with photos of exotic countries and privileged experiences. I don't think it's strange at all. I do find these people obnoxious though and avoid them at all costs. Narcissists, Imperialists, Colonizers. Barf.


----------



## ChocStar

Convex said:


> *adventurous, aggressive, vigilant*
> 
> i don't gotta pick one right?


How many times a year are you arrested?


----------



## Convex

ChocStar said:


> How many times a year are you arrested?


depends on the year, this one just started


----------



## Alana

A mixture of idiosyncratic, sensitive, and leisurely


----------



## Bimbo

i don't gotta pick one right?


----------



## Arthrospira

Conscientious + Vigilant + Serious

According to noteworthy examples and disorders: I’m a depressed and paranoid person with OCD. So Hitler right before suicide?

I just need to get OCD and then the triangle will be complete! (Already show an obsession with completion, almost there...)


----------



## Eset

Sensitive + Serious + Vigilant


----------



## Suntide

A few years ago I took an Oldham's styles test and got Sensitive > Solitary > Serious as my top 3. I wonder if it would still be the same now. From reading those blurbs, all I can say for sure is that Sensitive is definitely my #1.


----------



## tanstaafl28

horseloverfat said:


> PTypes has descriptions of the oldham personality types, these types are based on the DSM personality disorders, which according to it are continuums along a spectrum.


None of them jump out at me. I'm a little bit of several.


----------



## Skimt

They made it after the American DSM, alright.


----------

